# 1st time at Marriage Counseling, is this what to expect?



## appiebabe

My husband i met with a couples counselor this weekend, and she asked us what brought us here, and we spoke. she asked him his feelings etc. She didnt assign any assignments or anything, or really give us any feedback on how to handle situations. Is this because its the 1st meeting? Sort of confused as to what will come out of this.


----------



## Thor

We had an overview the first session. I don't recall any homework from that one. Next session we dug in a bit more and then were assigned to each independently come up with a relationship vision, from a workbook. Basically we each answered a bunch of questions about where we'd like to be in the near and far future. Where we would live, what we would be doing, how we would interact with each other, how often we'd have sex, when would we retire, would we have pets, attending church, etc etc etc. The idea was to start looking at compatible goals and values.

My wife blew off that assignment and our 3rd session was the last.

At that time she was denying any and all affairs. There was a lot of bad stuff in our marriage which needed to be processed but the MC was good and knew he had to balance future with the past in terms of having some positives to work on to offset the difficult things which needed to be discussed so they could be put away.

If there are affairs in your marriage then things probably have to balance more towards processing the affair before being able to move forward much.

Your first session doesn't sound like a bad start to me. The MC needs to understand what she is dealing with. It would be fair for you to ask her what she sees as the general plan for your sessions. And if you don't like how things are progressing you should tell her and/or seek a different counselor.


----------



## James Horner

To discover the answer for every one of your problems, you are advised to look for the expert help before the issues achieve the basic stage. The Couples Therapist resolves the matter by suggesting productive solutions for the minor, modest or extreme problems in order to re-build faith, love and joyfulness in relation


----------

